# Entry Level Fishfinder under $100



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking at these three models. One of them has the best reviews, but only runs on AA batteries, which is actually kind of nice because I only like bringing my battery if I'm doing electric only, I'd have to bring the battery every time with one of the other two. 

This would be for a 14 john boat, mainly used at Bear Creek. I don't normally have the need for a fishfinder, which is why I've never owned one. However, I need to be able to identify structure and depth to get to those deep bass and crappie on Bear Creek when the summer comes along.

These three are all the same price, and come with transducer and mounts, and give water temp.

Garmin Echo 100
http://www.basspro.com/Garmin-echo-100-Fishfinder/product/10210658/-1762224#prodDescription


Lowrance X-4 (needs AA batteries)
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...4_225000000_999050512?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


Hummingbird PiranhaMAX 150
http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-PiranhaMAX-150-Fishfinder/product/10200001/-1542662


What do yall think? If they all seem about the same, I'll probably get the one with the best reviews at BPS and runs on AA batteries for the convenience factor.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought a boat that had one of those Piranha things on the front. Forget that. I think you can get a lot more for a little more money.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

After reading the X-4 product manual from Lowrance, the jibber jabber I read on BPS about AA batteries is only for an extra option for a portable power pack for kayak types. It runs on a standard 12v battery like every other fishfinder ever made.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, the Garmin Echo 100 comes with both a trolling motor transducer mount _and_ a stern mount, _and_ a swivel unit mount with tilt. The product manual has almost all the features of the Lowrance model, just not the "grayline" feature to show you hard/soft bottom. Also, it's not verified if the transducer that comes with it at BPS includes the temp sensor, although the unit is capable of displaying that.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 26, 2011)

Another quick noob question: The next level up for Garmin is the Echo 150, it's $20 more putting me at my $100 limit. The only difference I can see between the two is the Echo 150 has dual-beam 200/77 sonar and the cheaper Echo 100 has single beam 200 kHz sonar. I don't really know what that means.

On a small 4 inch screen, does the dual beam make a $20 difference to the end user?



Edit: Doing some internet reading, 200khz is desirable because it gives better detail but doesn't penetrate as deep into the water. If fishing offshore or in some really deep lakes, it would be better to have the dual sonar frequencies. The lower frequencies also have narrower cones so in deep water you aren't marking something on the bottom that is 50 feet off to the side of the boat. 

I think I'll keep my $20 and get the basic one that will serve my purpose of marking deeper structure on Bear Creek and occasional reservoir fishing for crappie.


----------

